# Stagmomantis californica ootheca



## jfmantis (May 2, 2007)

In fall of 2006 I found a large brown california mantid that laid a small ootheca and then promptly died. I kept the ootheca in a warm, dry room until march. Now it is outside in a homemade cage which I mist once daily. I live in the central valley of california and it is getting hot here, so from the research I have done, I think it should hatch soon.

Did I do something wrong? Should I start doing something new? Or should I just wait a little longer? :?:


----------



## robo mantis (May 3, 2007)

I think this species may need a cold period or the egg is infertile.


----------



## OGIGA (May 3, 2007)

I found an ootheca in my back yard in fall 2006 (October?). It might be the same species. Mine is stagmomantis californica (I think). Anyway, I brought it in and kept it inside. It hatched on New Year's Day. I don't think your ooth is good anymore... Sorry.


----------



## Butterfly (May 3, 2007)

My Stagmomantis Limbatas started hatching around April 1. The second on April 12, and I have a 3rd that hasnt hatched yet.

Could be late bloomers, could be infertile.

I also have 4 or so Religiosa ooths that havent hatched yet.

Im thinking their not fertile so Im going to cut into one tonight..

Keeping my fingers crossed that at least one of em is good, the female that laid them was my favorite bug!!


----------



## OGIGA (May 3, 2007)

Good luck! I'm expecting an ooth from mine soon, probably an infertile one. My male was late and he just turned adult so he probably won't mate yet. We'll see. I hope I don't have to deal with infertile ooths.


----------



## jfmantis (May 3, 2007)

Thanks for all the input. Another ootheca, laid 5 days earlier by another one of my mantises (same species), stayed in the warm, dry room and hatched just today  .

But also, my ootheca looks odd, it is not smooth and sloping on one end, it ends abruptly with a little flake sticking off. Is this just a weird formation, or does it have consequences?


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

Doesn't sound that extraordinary... I think oothecae all look weird though.


----------



## jfmantis (May 4, 2007)

Thanks, but still, it looks different from all the other oothecas of this species that I've seen. But, who nows? Maybe It's nothing. I hope it is nothing.


----------



## OGIGA (May 4, 2007)

Hmm... any picture to show us?


----------



## jfmantis (May 8, 2007)

Heres the picture. The blackness at the upper right hand corner is what i've been talking about.


----------



## Andrew (May 9, 2007)

Keeping it so dry for a long period could have been your problem. I just had an _S. limbata_ hatch in my greenhouse, so if your ooth is still good, then it still isn't too late. Although it doesn't look too healthy from your picture.


----------



## jfmantis (May 20, 2007)

Well, early this morning, my ootheca finally hatched. Unfortunately, only one nymph came out and it has a deformed back leg. But, I've been hearing that sometimes they hatch at very different times, so maybe I'll get some more.


----------



## Rick (May 20, 2007)

I just had one hatch. It hatched a little bit over three days.


----------



## sk8erkho (May 24, 2007)

Could try the "thin layer cut to see if..." method! The instructions are somewhere here at the forum. I had a Chinese ooth last year with the same problem. I followed the instructions to find there were only like two or so nymphs swhich were just about ready but hte others were done for. I still have those two that made it. Worked for me. I just covered the slightly exposed end with some sterile cotton from a friend, put it in a little deli cup and a few days later there were the two little guys running around in there!!


----------



## jfmantis (May 26, 2007)

Two more have hatched out! They didn't all hatch out together though.

May 19- First mantis

May 20- Second mantis

May 21- No new mantises today

May 22- Last and third mantis

This ootheca was just a small one.


----------



## Andrew (May 30, 2007)

> Could try the "thin layer cut to see if..." method! The instructions are somewhere here at the forum. I had a Chinese ooth last year with the same problem. I followed the instructions to find there were only like two or so nymphs swhich were just about ready but hte others were done for. I still have those two that made it. Worked for me. I just covered the slightly exposed end with some sterile cotton from a friend, put it in a little deli cup and a few days later there were the two little guys running around in there!!


Lol...cotton...just throw a little glob of glue on the end and you're good to go.  

Funny though, I remember making a post like that some time ago...


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 30, 2007)

None of my europeans have hatched yet. I've had about 8 Chinese hatch, one yesterday had to of had a few hundred in there and are still hatching tonight. The European and S. Carolinas are taking their time this year. I always give them plenty of time cause they need it. I would really be :? if only a couple came out, I set out about 3000 last year, so I am doubling that amount this year. Unless of course none of the Europeans or S. Carolinas hatch!  then it will only be Chinese, although I know the ones I left outside must surely of hatched by now. Time will tell :wink:


----------



## jfmantis (Jun 4, 2007)

Another factor that could have contributed to the small amount of nymphs: She (the female that laid the ootheca) hardly ate anything before laying. I hardly knew anything about mantids back in November, so I didn't know she was going to lay an eggsack. Actually, I thought she was a male.


----------



## jfmantis (Jun 14, 2007)

All the nymphs are fine. Unfortunately, 1 escaped, but the other 2 are L2 and L3. Thanks again for all the information.


----------

